# Kale chips



## Ironbuilt (Jan 14, 2013)

Grab a bunch of kale and wash and cut off stems .
Dry the leaves in paper towels ,cut with vegi scissors or knife into 4inch pieces
Lay parchment paper on cookie sheet Or foil. I dont like aluminum.. 
In large bowl toss kale with olive oil or oil of choice even mct.. 
Lay leaves flat on paper
Option; sprinkle with sea or specialty salt, or mist with red wine vinegar and then salt , or garlic powder/ salt . Etc ,u got the hint .. "Anything", Rosemary , BBQ . And so on..

Bake at 350 till leaves are crisp like dead leaves on your home lawn 
Pretty dam good. Fulla antioxidants and vitamins.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 1, 2013)

Gonna get my lil sister to make some of that for me. Thanks, T


----------



## sazo75 (Feb 2, 2013)

Man after seeing this thread and the coconut oil thread, just made some bomb kale chips with a mix of olive oil and coconut oil , very easy and delicious lol! Had my gf make a bunch for me


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah good combo sazo.. I made oatmeal wheat flour cookies with coconut oil and not butter. Fricken killer.. I love coconut period.. Almond joy as a kid was my favorite..


----------



## bubblegumanimal (Feb 3, 2013)

kale chips are the shit! girlfriend makes them all the time


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 17, 2013)

Update ..make on a cooking sheet that fits inside gas grill and smash flat with spatula no parchment paper..sprinkle on red peppers..parm cheese.  Onion salt.or just sea salt..  make your sweet potatoes at same time..1.49 a bunch and makes  a lot ... then when done remove from sheet and then toss on fresh spinach  ..popeye does.see his forearms?..


----------



## vikingquest (Aug 17, 2013)

Made some from this.  Thanks for the info.  I'm gonna have to try parm cheese,  didn't see that til just now.


----------



## jorgea (Sep 2, 2013)

*Kale Chips*

This sounds very good. Thanks for sharing this kale chips recipe here at http://www.anasci.org


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 2, 2013)

Dehydrators are great. i make all kinds of snacks. banana chips...beef jerky...apple chips...pretty much anythng.
but thts a goodie IB


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Grab a bunch of kale and wash and cut off stems .
> Dry the leaves in paper towels ,cut with vegi scissors or knife into 4inch pieces
> Lay parchment paper on cookie sheet Or foil. I dont like aluminum..
> In large bowl toss kale with olive oil or oil of choice even mct..
> ...



Are the enzymes or antioxidants not destroyed during baking?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jul 7, 2014)

VITAMINS AND MINERALS

Dehydration does not cause any change in fiber or iron content. While the use of heat and air, and blanching, in the dehydration process can destroy vitamins A and C, you can retain much of the vitamin A by using a controlled heat method of dehydration. Blanching results in some loss of vitamins A and C, thiamine, riboflavin and niacin; however, blanching also can reduce the loss of these vitamins during storage and rehydration. Sulfite treatments, which are used to destroy enzymes during vegetable dehydration, prevent the loss of some vitamins, although it causes the loss of water-soluble vitamins and minerals, such as B-complex and C vitamins.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jul 7, 2014)

Apparently they do retain their nutrition.... I answered my own questions lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 8, 2014)

Just eat the dam things. Kale chips in stores are ground up then reformed paste made into chip..I eat a bunch a day . I use grill and flat pan if hot out and steaks next in line.


----------



## dorian777 (Jul 8, 2014)

Kale is about the most nutritious thing you can eat. This recipe makes it easier to eat the stuff.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 9, 2014)

Got a vitamix for 500 $  it makes woodchips drinkable ..get one and toss in raw kale carrot and apple and smidge a water..


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jul 12, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Got a vitamix for 500 $  it makes woodchips drinkable ..get one and toss in raw kale carrot and apple and smidge a water..



Love my vitamix


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)




----------

